# Batman: Arkham Knight



## totman (28. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mir eine GTX 970 gekauft. Dabei waren Downloadcodes von 2 Spielen. Batman: Arkham Knight wird verkauft da ich es mir für die PS4 hole. Preis ist 30 Euro und nicht verhandelbar. Nach Bezahlung versende ich den Code per Email. Der COde ist bis zum 31.5.2015 einlösbar. Bei Fragen bitte PN.


----------

